# Camera rental recommendations



## adamb342 (Feb 27, 2017)

What's the difference. It's my brother's wedding coming up and I like to dabble with photography. Didn't want to hire photographer, and frankly can't afford to buy a camera. Was looking at renting one off Fat Lama. But I didn't know which one to get. I was settled on the canon ones. But theres a few 5D and 7D. What is going to be the best one for a wedding. Photos are going to be medium range, natural lighting (as its outside) - its in Spain so hopefully bright light. Lens aside, what are the main differences - which one would I feel most comfortable with?


No expert, just a man in need. Feedback would be much appreciated.


Cheers, Adam.


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 27, 2017)

This is interesting.

Usually, a question similar to this pops up on photography forums but is usually along the lines of: I (already) have a great camera and I am (considering myself to be) a photographer. I don't have any experience, but ready to go professional.

The response is generally along the lines of describing how fast-paced a wedding is and underscoring the need to have experience to be able to anticipate what is happening now and what's about to happen next. Also, the importance of have deep skill in using a camera proficiently and having backup equipment for when things go wrong.

The premise for this response is the belief that wedding pictures are very, very important. A concise perspective on this comes from author and photographer Doug Box and is as follows:



			
				Doug Box said:
			
		

> "While speaking with a prospective client one day, I asked, "Are photographs important to you?" The woman's answer changed the way I thought about weddings. She replied, "Of course, that's why we're having a wedding!"
> 
> Chuckling, I commented, "I thought that's what the groom is for." Insightfully, she continued, "The groom is for the marriage, the reason for the wedding is to share it with family and friends and to record it for posterity!"
> 
> She was right. The marriage is about the love the bride and groom share with each other. You can have a marriage without planning a special wedding event. The wedding is an event designed to allow the couple to share this special day with the people they care about the most.



So, that's where we're coming from as photographers. When you say that you didn't want to hire a photographer, is that the only (experienced or professional) photographer that would be at the wedding? In other words, you're not looking to hire one, and that sounds like you're taking care of that part of the wedding.

Also, you're asking about cameras but specifically set the lens topic aside. But the lenses define everything about the look and feel of the resulting pictures. (I'm leaving lighting out of this discussion for now.)

As far as what you'd feel most comfortable with, do you have any previous experience with other (or any type of) cameras?

Personally, I use a Canon 5D Mk III for weddings. In fact, I use 2 such cameras with "nice" lenses attached to each one. You can use this camera in one of the "automatic" modes, but you'll lose control over several facets of the pictures including what gets focused. This is important when there are many people around and you're trying to "pick out" one particular person (like, oh ... the bride!) among a sea of people.

Using this camera out of the automatic mode takes practice and experience that doesn't generally come with the first few hours of holding one.

This question feels very foreign to me. Please know that I'm interested in continuing this chat. But I'm also of the mind that pictures are pretty high on the scale of things to have at a wedding. More so than the food and alcohol choices.


----------



## waday (Feb 27, 2017)

Absolutely honest question: Do you have experience with cameras and photography?

If not, and you're not going to hire a photographer, you're probably better off (1) taking photos with your cell phone and (2) asking everyone to take pictures with their cell phones and then collecting them later. Spend the money on some business cards with the email you want them to send the pictures to, as well as a hashtag to use. Create a hashtag they can use when they post to social media: #SmithCarterWedding2017 ... or something like that.

You'll probably end up with more keepers that way, and you'll save money. You'll also be in the pictures (think selfies or in others' photos), which you won't be if you're behind the camera.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 27, 2017)

Just use your phone camera.  Seriously.  If you are not a photographer and have no experience with DSLR's then your better off with a phone camera.  Or a decent point and shoot.   And if you are going to be the photographer you can't really participate in the wedding.   
My advice is hire a real photographer and enjoy your brothers wedding.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 27, 2017)

I would rent the camera now and ask your brother and his bride-to-be out to a sunlit area for a simple engagement shoot. Her with a white shirt and your brother with a black shirt. Take a couple hundred shots, show them your 20 best and from that take the 2 best and post them here.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 27, 2017)

You would be far better off going to a local camera store and buying a few of these.  Hand them out, let people shoot, pick them up, have the film developed and put together an album for the bride and groom.

Frankly if wedding photography was something that everyone could do, then everyone would be.


----------



## adamb342 (Mar 17, 2017)

gryphonslair99 haha thanks alot for the tip! One slight problem, I live in the UK - so no walmart   but I really want good quality photo, and to hire a professional is just not within our budget!


----------



## adamb342 (Mar 17, 2017)

They are only renting f0r £30-5o, so might as well go for a good camera?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 17, 2017)

adamb342 said:


> gryphonslair99 haha thanks alot for the tip! One slight problem, I live in the UK - so no walmart   but I really want good quality photo, and to hire a professional is just not within our budget!


Au contraire Pierre:  Walmart-United Kingdom


----------



## waday (Mar 17, 2017)

adamb342 said:


> They are only renting f0r £30-5o, so might as well go for a good camera?


You'll find that many on here will tell you that it's the photographer that takes good photos, not the camera.

If you go for a "good camera", make sure you know how to use it. If you end up leaving it on auto, you'll get the similar photos from a lower end model that's easier to use, or cell phones.

We're just trying to help you save money while having decent pictures. There's nothing worse than renting a "good camera", not knowing how to use it, and finding out that you accidentally took every photo in ISO 6400 with the exposure compensation turned up to +2. Or, that you took every photo in RAW and you don't have software to edit the photos you just took.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 17, 2017)

I love it when people pick up a "good camera" then ask where the (green) AUTO mode is ... and there isn't one ...  Some "good cameras" you have to know how to use which takes experience and knowledge.

5Dm3 with a 24-70/2.8 lens and a 2nd 5Dm3 with a 70-200/2.8 lens is a good combo for a wedding setup.  Though not cheap .. might be cheaper to hire a mid-tier photographer.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi Adam,

The challenge with using a 5D or 7D series (such as a 5D Mark IV or 7D Mark II) camera is that they are somewhat "technical" cameras.  The target customer for those cameras are photographers who have a bit of experience and they want cameras that offer more controls.  But these camera can be confusing for those who aren't familiar with them.

I've been shooting for many decades.  I started apprenticing for a professional photographer at the age of 15.  I've probably done some 500+ weddings.  But even with this experience in both photography and weddings....  I would still shy away from the idea of shooting a wedding with a technical camera unless I had experience using that camera long before the event.

To increase your odds of having more "keepers", I'd stick with something more familiar -- even it won't be able to create the artistic images that an advanced technical camera and high end lenses and lighting can produce.


----------

